# Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?



## Dorsch-Schnappi (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo Bootsangler und Segler!

Nach einigen "Beinahe-Zusammenstössen" insbesondere mit Seglern in der Kieler Förde möchte ich hier gerne Eure Meinung erfragen.

Problem: Ich angel vom Kleinboot auf Dorsch und lasse mich außerhalb des Fahrwassers treiben. D.h. der Motor ist aus und ich bin somit manövrierunfähig bzw. -behindert. Meiner Ausweichpflicht gegenüber Seglern kann ich somit nicht nachkommen. Da ich weder schleppe noch trawle führe ich auch kein Stundenglas. Wenn ich meine Angeln sichtbar draussen habe, habe ich mich bisher darauf verlassen, dass andere Fahrzeuge mir ausweichen. Besonders problematisch wird es natürlich, wenn die Angeln(n) eingeholt sind, um z.B. einen Fisch abzuschlagen. Dann bin ich sowieso so beschäftigt, dass ich kaum mitbekomme, ob sich mir ein Segler nähert.
Ist bis jetzt ja immer gut gegangen, aber natürlich nicht in Ordnung. #d 

Ich habe mir daher überlegt, zukünftig ein Stundenglas zu führen, obwohl ich nach Auslegung der KVR und SeeSchStrO nach meiner Definition dies nicht brauche oder evtl. sogar gar nicht darf. ;+ 

Wie haltet Ihr das? Wie ist die rechtliche Lage. #c


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Schau mal hier unter 26c.
Grüße
FH


----------



## bootsangler-b (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

moin,

meines wissens nach muss ein "fischendes fahrzeug in fahrt oder vor anker"  ein stundenglas führen. du bist kein fischendes fahrzeug (null netz und du schleppst auch nicht) und du ankerst nicht. also musst du nicht. zur sicherheit, wenn viele sonntagssegler unterwegs sind, würde ich es aber tuen...
aber nicht bei einem kleinboot mit außenborder  

bernd


----------



## NilsS (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*



			
				Forellenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal hier unter 26c.


 
Jupp, werden beide Aspekte betrachtet. Fahrzeug in Fahrt und treibend --> Stundenglas.
Auch wenn es nicht "trawlt", also irgendwas durchs Wasser zieht und dadurch manövrierbehindert ist.

Wenn du den Anker geworfen hast und noch fischen tust, dann wäre der Ankerball richtig.


----------



## petipet (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Hallo Nils,

jetzt ist es fast gerade ein Jahr her, dass ich den SBF-SEE machte. Und habe schon die Hälfte vergessen. Ankerball setzen beim Ankern  - da gibst nix zu Fragen. Ob du fischst oder dir die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen läßt. Wie sieht es beim "treibenden" Kleinboot aus? Es ist, wenn kein Maschinenschaden vorliehgt, wohl kaum manöverierunfähig. Ist es manöverierbehindert? Stundenglas setzen kann so verkehrt nicht sein. (?)Im Board gibt es jede Menge Salzwasserjacken. Hilfe naht.#6

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## mb243 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Was verstehen Sie unter dem Begriff “manövrierbehindertes Fahrzeug”?

Definition:
Ein Fahrzeug, das durch die Art seines Einsatzes behindert ist, so wie vorgeschrieben zu manövrieren und daher einem anderen Fahrzeug nicht ausweichen kann.

Wenn wir die Definition "Manövrierbehindertes Fahrzeug" wählen, dann gilt:

Maschinenfahrzeuge die aufgrund besonderer Umstände beim befolgen der Fahr- und Ausweichregeln behindert sind, zeigen bei Tag drei schwarze Signalkörper übereinander. Das obere und untere sind Bälle, das mittlere ist ein Rhombus. Alle anderen Fahrzeuge müssen ausweichen.


siehe hier:

http://www.brox-janning.de/db-Hoch-am-Wind/05-Sonstiges/092-sbf/Bilder/06-Beleuchtung-61.gif


----------



## petipet (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Alles klar, aber nur Theorie.
Macht, wenn du mein Sorry anniehmst, keine Sau.
Gruß...Peter


----------



## Alva (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Moin Moin 
Da Meine Tastatur Klemmt Kann Ich Nur Gro? Schreiben :
Da Du Nicht Manövrierbehindert Bist Würdest Du Von Der Wasserschutzpolizei Ein Ticket Für Unberechtigtes Führen Eines Seezeichens Mit Sonderrechten Bekommen :
Gru? Peter
Trolling Team Alva


----------



## Forellenhunter (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*



			
				Alva schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da Du Nicht Manövrierbehindert Bist Würdest Du Von Der Wasserschutzpolizei Ein Ticket Für Unberechtigtes Führen Eines Seezeichens Mit Sonderrechten Bekommen :


1. Wieso nicht manövrierbehindert? Wie soll man ohne Motor manövrieren?#c 
2. Fischendes Fahrzeug muss keine Netze oder dgl. haben. Auch ein Angelkahn ist meiner Meinung nach ein Fischendes Fahrzeug 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

dann wäre es so :

 Ein fischendes Fahrzeug, das nicht trawlt, muss führen:
                                zwei Rundumlichter senkrecht übereinander, das obere rot und das untere weiß, *oder ein Stundenglas;


*.... der schon erwähnte 26 c

Uli


----------



## fischer696 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Ich setze ja auch kein Seezeichen wenn ich am pilken bin oder? habe bis jetzt auch noch keinen gesehen der das macht, beim schleppen auch nicht, ich bin ja in der Lage auszuweichen.
Die Wapo wird es euch dann spätestens sagen, was richtig ist, wenn sie es wissen.


----------



## Rosi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Manövrierunfähig setzt außergewöhnliche Umstände voraus, z.B einen Motorschaden.

Manövrierbehindert bist du durch den Einsatz des Bootes, z.B. wenn Tonnen gelegt werden.

Wenn du also einfach treibst, mußt du dich schön an die KVR außerhalb des Fahrwassers halten und dem Segler ausweichen. 
Treffen 2 Maschinenfahrzeuge aufeinander, muß der ausweichen, der den anderen auf seiner Steuerbordseite hat.

Ich finde du verhälst dich sehr unvorsichtig und auch rücksichtslos.

Das einzige Licht, welches ein Maschinenfahrzeug unter 7m Länge auf der Ostsee führen muß, ist ein Rundumlicht.
Die anderen Lichter sollten sein, müssen aber nicht.


----------



## fischer696 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

http://www.brox-janning.de/db-Hoch-am-Wind/05-Sonstiges/092-sbf/Bilder/06-Beleuchtung-61.gif[/quote]

setzt man das Zeichen nicht wenn der Motor ausgefallen ist? und nicht ankern kann?


----------



## Rosi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Stimmt, das setzt man, wenn du ein Boot über 12m Länge hast und manövrierbehindert bist. Also wegfahren könntest, es aber nicht sinnvoll ist, weil du gerade eine Rinne ausbaggerst oder Tonnen auslegst.

Wenn du manövrierunfähig bist, sind es 2 schwarze Bälle.

Unter 12m Bootslänge mußt du die Bälle nicht setzen. Wenn du in deinem Angelboot einen Mast hättest, könntest du es natürlich tun 

Aber wer gerade seine Fische versorgt ist nichts von beiden, nur unvorsichtig und rücksichtslos!


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> unter 7m Länge auf der Ostsee führen muß, ist ein Rundumlicht.



Glück gehabt - dacht schon ich muß noch nen Mast aufstellen ....   |supergri


----------



## Rosi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Hi Jörg, eine Taschenlampe ist auch ein Rundumlicht


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg, eine Taschenlampe ist auch ein Rundumlicht



sogar nen fetten Handstahler :q aber nix desto trotz auch nen Rundumlicht....


----------



## NilsS (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Wollte ja schon sagen, also wenn ich am Pilken bin oder Fische ausnehme, dann schaue ich mich rein reflexartig ab und an schonmal um, was um mich so passiert. Sicherlich hat man auf der Ostsee "etwas" mehr Platz zum Ausweichen und vor allem mehr Vorlaufzeit zu reagieren, als wenn man zum Beispiel auf dem Rhein unterwegs ist, wo man als Kleinfahrzeug doch schon mal abschätzen können muss, wo welcher Pott hinfahren wird.

Naja, seis drum. Kann man eigentlich dafür belangt werden, wenn man als Kleinfahrzeug mit Planerboards unterwegs ist und das Stundenglas sichtbar gesetzt hat, um andere Fahrzeuge zumindest zu warnen, das da Schnüre links und rechts neben mir im Wasser liegen und sie für andere eine Gefahr darstellen können, wenn sie zu spät gesehen werden ?

Als Kleinfahrzeug müsste man doch eigentlich dann gleichberechtigt sein, wie ein fischender Kutter mit Auslegern oder nicht ? Was wiegt denn mehr ? die Tätigkeit oder die Art des Schiffes bzw dessen Länge und Verwendungszweck, mit dem man unterwegs ist, um entsprechenden Signalkörper setzen zu dürfen ??? #c


----------



## JunkieXL (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

hmmm also wenn man irgendwas setzen müsste dann würden doch die ganzen Bootsverleiher in MV und Umgebung und anderswo einem etwas geben ich geh jetzt dabei v on Führerscheinfreien Booten aus. Mir sind die Segler bisher immer ausgewichen wenn ich am Driften war. Wenn es Gestzlich vorgeschrieben wäre würden Bootsverleier dir das schon sagen was do dann zu tun hast. Ich weis nich wie es bei Führerscheinpflichtigen Motoren aber jeder Segler der nicht halbwegs blind ist sieht doch früh geug das du nicht fährst und kann die ausweichen! ich hatte da noch nie Probs und die WSP fährt bei uns ständig rum und kontrolliert die Kutter aber ich hab noch nie erlebt das sie nen angelnden Kleinbootfahrer zurechtgewiesen haben weil dieser nichts gesetzt hat.


----------



## NilsS (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Habe grade beim Suchen noch etwas zum Ankern in den Bodden gefunden.

http://www2.boot.de/cipp/md_boot/custom/pub/content,lang,1/oid,14072/ticket,g_u_e_s_t

Es geht hier um das Hechtangeln dort etc ...
"Auch das Fischen vom treibenden Boot ist offiziell nicht erlaubt. Also: suchen ohne zu schleppen, ankern und dann werfen. Apropos ankern: Vergessen Sie nicht, dabei einen Ankerball zu setzen. Fehlt der, wird sonst bei einer Kontrolle wieder Geld fällig."

und auch ein einleuchtender Ansatz:
"*Ankerball setzen bzw. Ankerlicht einschalten: *Wer seiner Versicherung eine Freude machen will, der spart sich beides. Wenn es dann zu einer Kollision mit einem anderen Schiff kommt, braucht sie nicht zu zahlen. Man könnte sich dann aber auch von vornherein die Versicherung sparen ..."

Für Dänemark Besucher wäre dieser Link noch interessant:
http://www.scoe.de/blinkfuer/blinkfuer7_2002/seite_18.htm



... nur noch ein kurzer Einwurf am Rande des Themas


----------



## Rosi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Junkie, ist halt ein Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis. Die Segler wollen doch auch keinen Ärger. Aber sie müßten nicht ausweichen, im freien Wasser. Im Fahrwasser ist es anders.

Davon abgesehen, wie Nils sagte, man hat das doch im Blick, wer sich noch so rumdrum befindet. Es sei denn, du bist vor Langerweile eingeschlafen. 

Und wenn mein Motor nicht mehr anspringt, dann muß ich eben mit den Armen wedeln, dann hilft schon jemand.


----------



## fischer696 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Segler und Angler, eine Sache für sich . . .


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*



			
				fischer696 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich setze ja auch kein Seezeichen wenn ich am pilken bin oder? habe bis jetzt auch noch keinen gesehen der das macht, beim schleppen auch nicht, ich bin ja in der Lage auszuweichen.
> Die Wapo wird es euch dann spätestens sagen, was richtig ist, wenn sie es wissen.



Na, wenn ich mich recht erinnere,wedeln an jedem Pilkkutter so`n paar Teile rum.
Und werden auch nicht eingeholt,wenn der Dampfer unter Fahrt ist.
Genauso verhält es sich mit allen bisher von mir gesehenen Fischkuttern :
ALLE führten bisher ein Stundenglas (zumeist in Form einer kurzen Reuse,welche in der Mitte durch ein Band tailliert wird),egal ob nun tatsächlich grad am fischen oder nicht.

Zu den Planerboards : Da hast du m.E. tatsächlich das *Recht* das Stundenglas zu führen.


Uli H.


----------



## HeinzJuergen (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Du bist kein fischendes Fahrzeug im Sinne der KVR. Du bist Angler! 
Du bist nicht manörvierunfähig, du mußt ja nur Deinen Motor anmachen.
Ein Rundumlicht ist immer bereitzuhalten.
Apropo Ankerlicht und Ankerball:

KVR:
"Ein Fahrzeug von weniger als 7 Meter Länge vor Anker, das sich nicht in einem engen Fahrwasser, einer Fahrrinne oder auf einer Reede oder in der Nähe davon oder dort befindet, wo andere Fahrzeuge in der Regel fahren, braucht nicht die unter Buchstaben a und b vorgeschriebenen Lichter oder den vorgeschriebenen Signalkörper zu führen.

(f) Ein Fahrzeug von weniger als 12 Meter Länge auf Grund braucht nicht die unter Buchstabe d Ziffer i und ii vorgeschriebenen Lichter oder Signalkörper zu führen."

Also Augen auf und wenn ein Fahrzeug kommt, Motor an und ausweichen!

Dazu ist es unter Umständen notwendig ein aufkommendes Fahrzeug mit dem
Kompaß zu peilen. Ändert sich die Peilung nicht, ist es besser, sich zu verdrücken.
Ahoi und Petri Heil
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Rosi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Es ist ein wenig kompliziert, weil ihr genau unterscheiden müßt.

Wie groß ist das Angelboot? -7m, 7-12m, 12-20m, 20-50m.....
(Ratet mal warum die Jachten alle nur 11,99m lang sind?)

Wo befindet sich das Boot? Ostsee, NOK, Fahrwasser, Bodden, Binnen....

Im Zweifelsfall also besser Augen offen halten und ausweichen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*



			
				HeinzJuergen schrieb:
			
		

> ........
> 
> Also Augen auf und wenn ein Fahrzeug kommt, Motor an und ausweichen!
> 
> ...



Na , |supergri das möchte ich mal im Mai auf die Ostsee sehen.

Aber mal im Ersnt : Wir sind fischende Fahrzeuge .... heißt ja (zumindest hier in Hamburg) auch Sport*fischer*ausweis.

Und über das gesetzte Stundenglas hat sich bei meinen Kontrollen die Polizei noch nicht beschwert .... selbst als meine Online-Planerboards
mal im Boot rumlagen und nicht im Wasser waren.

Uli H.


----------



## NilsS (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Im Zweifelsfall also besser Augen offen halten und ausweichen.


 
Aber nicht beide in die gleiche Richtung |rolleyes  :q 


Naja, ich werds für meine eigene Sicherheit so halten und beide Signalkörper (Ankerball und Stundenglas) auch auf dem 6m Boot in der entprechenden Tätigkeit zeigen. Besser ich zeige etwas, als garnix, ehe ein frischer Leichtmatrose später meint, mein ankerndes Boot wäre ja in Fahrt gewesen und er hätte es nicht gesehen, als es ihn "gerammt" hat. Vielleicht erinnert sich der ein oder andere beim Anblick der Zeichen daran, was derjenige da vor ihm eigentlich tut oder beabsichtig .... 

Im Schadenfall ist man immer schlauer, aber wenn mans vorher schon weiss muss es ja garnicht dazu kommen. Ausserdem kosten die Teile nur ein paar Euro und nehmen auch nicht wirklich Platz weg, da zusammenlegbar.

Sollte die Waschpo was dagegen sagen, empfehle ich denen die einschlägigen Rechtsbücher zu lesen, aber ich glaube, die sind auch froh, wenn man sich auf See kenntlich macht und mit ein wenig Verstand unterwegs ist. 

Maaahlzeit .....


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, das setzt man, wenn du ein Boot über 12m Länge hast und manövrierbehindert bist. Also wegfahren könntest, es aber nicht sinnvoll ist, weil du gerade eine Rinne ausbaggerst oder Tonnen auslegst.
> 
> Wenn du manövrierunfähig bist, sind es 2 schwarze Bälle.
> 
> ...


 
@Rosi: Unvorsichtig und rücksichtslos? Deswegen hätte ich ja gerne Vorschläge, wie man sich richtig verhält. Fakt ist, dass die meisten Kleinboote und Schlauchboote keinen Mast haben und somit gar keine Möglichkeit haben, ein entsprechendes Tagsignal zu setzen. Und wenn ich einen Fisch an der Angel habe, muss ich ihn auch entsprechend versorgen. Zumindest in dieser Zeit kann ich nicht manövrieren,selbst wenn der Motor im Leerlauf laufen würde.

Eure Antworten zeigen mir aber, dass diese Situation (1 Angler alleine im Kleinboot) irgendwie ein "rechtsfreier Raum" ist. Ich habe sowohl den SBF SEE als auch den SBF Binnen. Ich habe jedoch als Definition der fischenden Fahrzeuge als Unterscheidung Trawler (Schleppnetzfischer) und Nicht-Trawler gelernt. Beim letzteren wird als Beispiel immer der Treibnetzfischer genannt.
Angelboote fallen nach gängiger Auffassung nicht unter diese Definition!

Nach seemänischer Sorgfaltspflicht bin ich im Falle einer Kollision sowieso immer der Schuldige, da ich ich Sicherheit und Leichtigkeit des Verkehrs gefährde.

Ich werde jedoch weiter alleine in meinem Boot angeln und mich mit der Drift über den Dorsch treiben lassen. Dazu werde ich wie gesagt jetzt immer ein Stundenglas zeigen. Damit dürfte ja wohl jeder Segler erkennen, dass ich am Angeln bin und meiner Ausweichpflicht nicht nachkommen kann. Ich hoffe, dass mich dann keiner umfährt. Und auf den Tag, an den mich die WaPo anhält wegen des unrechtmäßigen Führens eines Stundenglasses warte ich gern.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*



			
				Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:
			
		

> ...... Dazu werde ich wie gesagt jetzt immer ein Stundenglas zeigen. Damit dürfte ja wohl jeder Segler erkennen, dass ich am Angeln bin und meiner Ausweichpflicht nicht nachkommen kann.......



Des Pudels Kern.

Und selbst wenn du es nicht führen durftest, wird man (im Kollissionsfall) den Segler immer noch fragen dürfen,wieso er dieses Verkehrszeichen missachtet hat.
Und dann bin ich auf die Erklärung gespannt.

Uli


----------



## Rosi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Schnappi, bleib doch ganz unruhig 

Hier ist kein rechtsfreier Raum. Wenn du im offenen Wasser gegen ein Segelboot treibst, bist du Schuld. 

Egal womit du gerade in deinem kleinen Boot beschäftigt warst.


----------



## fischer696 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

#6 





			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Planerboards : Da hast du m.E. tatsächlich das *Recht* das Stundenglas zu führen.
> 
> 
> stimmt, aber nur wenn sie im Einsatz sind, es gibt ja auch einige Schlaue, die keine Lust haben von einem Ankerplatz zum anderen fahren den Ankerball rein zu hohlen, wie sogar auf einigen Angler DVD´s zu sehen ist.


----------



## NilsS (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*



			
				fischer696 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt ja auch einige Schlaue, die keine Lust haben von einem Ankerplatz zum anderen fahren den Ankerball rein zu hohlen, wie sogar auf einigen Angler DVD´s zu sehen ist.


 
Ja, auch schon gesehen sowas. Leider !!! Dies stellt aber dann auch definitiv eine Verletzung des geltenden Rechts dar und kann im Schadenfall negativ für denjenigen enden ... Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen  

Aber gut, in der Regel sieht man relativ deutlich, wenn ein Boot in Fahrt ist oder nicht. Je näher man kommt, umso besser  :q.


----------



## Alva (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Moin NilsS ,
wenn du mit Planerbords fährst mußt du ein Stundenglas setzen . Fährst du jedoch mit Sideplanern ( die Bretter die direkt auf der Schnur sind ) darfst du das nicht . Weiß ich ziemlich genau da ich bisher zwei Anzeigen der Wasserschutzpolizei gegen mich wegen Schleppen mit Sideplanern ohne Stundenglas hatte , die von der Schiffahrtsdirektion Nord wieder eingestellt worden sind .Da haben die Jungs in Blau selber nicht alle so viel Ahnung von der Materie . Außerdem welcher Segler kennt oder interessiert sich schon für das Stundenglas eines Anglers ?

Gruß Peter
Trolling Team Alva


----------



## Monsterqualle (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Soweit ich weiß, ist ein treibendes Motorboot mit ausgeschalteter Maschine ein:   " Maschinenfahrzeug in Fahrt, ohne Fahrt durchs Wasser." und somit voll ausweichpflichtig. So habe ich es zumindest mal gelernt. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle, ob ich gerade am Baden, am Schlafen, oder am Angeln bin.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

Ich denk,sobald die Maschine aus ist,ist es kein Motorfahrzeug mehr .... ansonsten wäre ja auch jeder Segler mit Motor an Bord (auch wenn dieser mal nicht läuft) ein Motorfahrzeug.

Auf jeden Fall werde *ich* weiterhin mein Boot so kennzeichnen, dass es für *andere *Boote erkenntlich ist,dass ich in meiner manövrierfähigkeit behindert bin. Sei es als Alleinfahrer beim Trolling und laufenden SP , sei es beim schlachten, sei es mit oder ohne Scherbretter draussen.
*Ich* bin mir bewußt, dass dadurch,das ich mich nicht konsquent und ausschliesslich um die Bootsführung kümmere, von meinen Boot eine erhöhte Gefahr für andere Boote ausgeht. Um dieses *für andere* kenntlich zu machen,werd ich weiterhin das Stundenglas führen.

Für mich gilt in diesem Falle : Safety first .... 


Uli


----------



## Gast 1 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Manövrierbehinderte Angelboote kennzeichnen ?*

@ Rosi,

Ich stimme allen deinen Ausführungen zu.#6#6

@ (fast) all:

Ihr wollt es wohl nicht verstehen???

Zur Definition:

Segelboot: Ist ein Boot unter Segeln.

Segelboot mit Hilfsmotor: Ist ein Segelboot, so lange der Motor nicht in Betrieb ist. Ist der Motor an, muß es gekennzeichnet sein (tags Kegel, nacht Rundumlicht)

Motorboot: Ist ein Boot mit Motor, es spielt keine Rolle, ob der Motor an ist oder nicht. Motorboote sind außerhalb von Fahrwassern jedem anderen Boot ausweichpflichtig.

Angler: 
Personen, die gemäß den Bestimmungen ihres Angelscheins die Angelfischerei ausüben.

Fischer:
Personen mit besonderen Rechten, der Fischerei nachzugehen.

Fazit: Ein Angler ist kein Fischer, er darf den Fischfang in der Form nicht ausüben. Somit ist ein Angelboot auch kein Fischereifahrzeug.

Ein treibendes Motorboot ist ein Motorboot (Maschinenfahrzeug), es spielt keine Rolle, ob der Motor an ist oder nicht.
Sollte der Motor nicht mehr zu starten sein, handelt es sich nicht um ein manövrierbehindertes oder unfähiges Fahrzeug, da in dem Fall eine Seenotsituation gegeben ist.

Somit seit Ihr, auch wenn der Motor aus ist immer ausweichplichtig.


Noch zu den Seglern, gerade in der Kieler Bucht / Förde:

Hier finden sehr oft, auch in der Woche, Regatten statt. Ihr habt es hier teilweise mit echten Profies zu tun, die genau wissen, was sie machen. Sie werden Euch niemals vorsätzlich rammen, dafür gibt es "Manöver des letzten und des allerletzten Augenblicks".

Aber, wenn sie, um wegen eurer erzwungener Unkenntnis ausweichen, kann es passieren, daß ein Segler 10 cm (Zehn Zentimeter) an eurer Bordwand mit bis zu 16 kn vorbei rauscht.
Da ich selbst Regattasegler bin, kann ich von einer Regatta berichten, die über 36 Std. ging. Mit 3 hundertstel Sekunden Rückstand nach berechneter Zeit, wurden wir Zweiter. Daher wird auch jede Tonne extrem dicht gefahren.


----------

